# Headtube extenders, am I missing something?



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Specialized and Cannondale now have head tube extenders...what differentiates these extenders from just adding 20mm more spacers? Is it just aesthetics or do the extenders accomplish something else?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

MCF said:


> Specialized and Cannondale now have head tube extenders...what differentiates these extenders from just adding 20mm more spacers? Is it just aesthetics or do the extenders accomplish something else?


The head tube extension moves the headset cup/bearings up also so that the contact is further up on the steerer tube. Less leverage distance between the stem and the contact point. - TF


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Ahhh...*



TurboTurtle said:


> The head tube extension moves the headset cup/bearings up also so that the contact is further up on the steerer tube. Less leverage distance between the stem and the contact point. - TF


Thanks...that is a pretty good design then.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

One more question...what good is a 40mm head tube extender when the steerer tubes that come on the Roubaix and Tarmac only allow for 40mm spacers. How can a head tube extender allow you to raise stem more than using 40mm spacers? I test rode a Roubaix and Tarmac and the cockpit length was fine, but had about 1.7" drop from saddle to bar with the 120x16 stem. This is fine now, but as I get older I would like the option of raising the bars a little.....any other options, thoughts??


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

MCF said:


> One more question...what good is a 40mm head tube extender when the steerer tubes that come on the Roubaix and Tarmac only allow for 40mm spacers. How can a head tube extender allow you to raise stem more than using 40mm spacers? I test rode a Roubaix and Tarmac and the cockpit length was fine, but had about 1.7" drop from saddle to bar with the 120x16 stem. This is fine now, but as I get older I would like the option of raising the bars a little.....any other options, thoughts??


The extension is limited by the length of your steerer tube whether you use spacers and/or an extension. The extension only moves the bearings up so that you have less stress on the steerer tube. Since most carbon steerer tubes only recommend 20mm of spacers, 40mm would require a 20mm extension plus 20mm of spacers. There are other way to get the bars higher - see below.

I assume that by 120x16 you mean that the stem is -16 deg to the head tube or nearly flat to the ground and that it currently has 40mm of spacers. Some of the options you would have when you want to raise the bars would be:
- Install a different stem with less of a downward angle,
- Flip the stem so that it angles up instead of down,
- By a new fork with enough steerer tube length to install an extension plus the 40 mm of spacers.

TF


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I wish..no, my stem is at 120x16 positive rise.


----------

